# And So It Begins.... Noob



## Ollypop

Hello hello!!

First of all, let me say, welcome to my first ever thread!! Yay!! Go you!!

I'm still on the stinkies and I've had enough, really, everyone on here seems to call them stinkies and no one likes things that stink. So naturally I want nothing to do with them anymore.

I'm going to be starting on my vaping adventure soon and I'd like some input. I've never vaped before (unless you count a disposable electric nicotine hookah at a younger cousin's birthday party, which I'm sure you don't.)

I want something simple and compact. I have ADD, the world doesn't need me fiddling with variable volt batteries and accidentally setting fire to a fireworks factory. An EVOD BCC seems like a good place to start my journey, but suggestions are welcome 

Thank you in advance, you awesome People!!!

Olly

EDIT: Oh yes, I forgot to mention the coils. A tank with a head I won't have to replace every 2 days would be nice too. As well as the replacement coils being in good supply.


----------



## Andre

Maybe this post will be of help: 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-56#post-39420


----------



## Metal Liz

now that's i've had a taste of the good life, i'm voting MVP all the way  just don't like the tank it comes with hehe  still love my evod tanks and they look WAY better on the MVP than the original tank


----------



## Die Kriek

Believe me, you want VV! Being able to up the heat when you need that extra hit helps so much! eGo-C Twist is a great one, and apparently the Vision Spinner is almost identical. Evod tanks are getting good reviews, but I'd say go up one step straight away and get a Protank 2/3 Mini. Can't really comment on the larger devices as I've only been vaping for a week

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Die Kriek

Metal Liz said:


> now that's i've had a taste of the good life, i'm voting MVP all the way  just don't like the tank it comes with hehe  still love my evod tanks and they look WAY better on the MVP than the original tank


I wouldn't call the MVP compact. It is a box mod after all


----------



## Metal Liz

Die Kriek said:


> I wouldn't call the MVP compact. It is a box mod after all



It's still the BEST vape i've ever had hahaha and i won't be made to believe anything else  plus it fits comfortably into my small hands, so it's not that big hehehe


----------



## Die Kriek

Metal Liz said:


> It's still the BEST vape i've ever had hahaha and i won't be made to believe anything else


I'm bookmarking this to show you in 3 months!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

and in 3 months i'll still be saying the same, might upgrade my tank to an evod 2 with dual coil next month, but that's it bru hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

have a look at this ..

http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-pro-starter-kit-prokit.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollypop

Matthee said:


> Maybe this post will be of help:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-56#post-39420



Thanks for the link!! The vision spinner and the protank look really good together. very tempting.



Metal Liz said:


> now that's i've had a taste of the good life, i'm voting MVP all the way  just don't like the tank it comes with hehe  still love my evod tanks and they look WAY better on the MVP than the original tank



Haha! thanks for your input! 

The MVP just looks sooooo bulky. I'm really not keen on that, I think I'd rather have 2 smaller batteries than one the size of a puppy. *thinks about puppies*



Die Kriek said:


> Believe me, you want VV! Being able to up the heat when you need that extra hit helps so much! eGo-C Twist is a great one, and apparently the Vision Spinner is almost identical. Evod tanks are getting good reviews, but I'd say go up one step straight away and get a Protank 2/3 Mini. Can't really comment on the larger devices as I've only been vaping for a week



From what I've read in a few threads it seems a lot of people agree that VV is the way to go, but I'm still undecided. How big of a hit do i really need? I've already switched to light stinkies and I've adjusted. Maybe I can adjust to a standard voltage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Ollypop said:


> Thanks for the link!! The vision spinner and the protank look really good together. very tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! thanks for your input!
> 
> The MVP just looks sooooo bulky. I'm really not keen on that, I think I'd rather have 2 smaller batteries than one the size of a puppy. *thinks about puppies*
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read in a few threads it seems a lot of people agree that VV is the way to go, but I'm still undecided. How big of a hit do i really need? I've already switched to light stinkies and I've adjusted. Maybe I can adjust to a standard voltage.


Just remember, some juices shines more on different voltages. Some like lower voltage and some like higher voltage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Ollypop said:


> From what I've read in a few threads it seems a lot of people agree that VV is the way to go, but I'm still undecided. How big of a hit do i really need? I've already switched to light stinkies and I've adjusted. Maybe I can adjust to a standard voltage.


On a standard battery you need to find a coil resistance that works with it and stick to that resistance, some juices will taste properly bland, and it's just a huge help when you get that sudden craving and you can crank it to 4.8 volts and get a quick jolt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

Rowan Francis said:


> have a look at this ..
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-pro-starter-kit-prokit.html



Oooooooooh. That is nice!!! And nicely priced.

So how long could I expect a 1300mah battery to last? I expect the battery life would be decent. My phone has a 2700mah and I go crazy on the thing and it lasts all day. Candy Crush.

I noticed it comes with 2 O-rings? Are the O-rings prone to wearing down?


----------



## Die Kriek

Ollypop said:


> Oooooooooh. That is nice!!! And nicely priced.
> 
> So how long could I expect a 1300mah battery to last? I expect the battery life would be decent. My phone has a 2700mah and I go crazy on the thing and it lasts all day. Candy Crush.
> 
> I noticed it comes with 2 O-rings? Are the O-rings prone to wearing down?


Amazing little battery that! Mine lasts me 1-1.5 days on a full charge. Not sure about the o-rings, as mine are still going strong, but again, only a week in

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollypop

TylerD said:


> Just remember, some juices shines more on different voltages. Some like lower voltage and some like higher voltage.



Good to know! thanks 

Speaking of juices, any recommendations? I don't see myself doing tobacco flavors. Strange as it sounds I actually not too keen on the taste of tobacco.

I'm mad about vanilla though. Obsessed. If I could live inside a vanilla pod, i would.



Die Kriek said:


> Amazing little battery that! Mine lasts me 1-1.5 days on a full charge. Not sure about the o-rings, as mine are still going strong, but again, only a week in



That's quite impressive, and I can always get another battery at a later date if I want to. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ollypop

Are the protank coils easy to replace?


----------



## 360twin

Hi @Ollypop , and welcome!



Ollypop said:


> Are the protank coils easy to replace?



Yes they are, but need regular cleaning/flushing more than replacement. I started on eVods, and there's nothing really wrong with them, but the mini ProTank2 or 3 is a lot better choice. And you will need two batteries - the second for when the other is on charge.

You could do what most of us have done - start with something simple and then graduate to better with time and experience, but a little advice here can steer you in the right direction and perhaps save you some costs.

I'd suggest 2 Vision Spinners, a mini ProTank3, spare glass tank, spare box of dual coils and a charger. This will be sufficient for you to spend the next month or two trying to find your favourite juice without having to search for better kit too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollypop

360twin said:


> Hi @Ollypop , and welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are, but need regular cleaning/flushing more than replacement. I started on eVods, and there's nothing really wrong with them, but the mini ProTank2 or 3 is a lot better choice. And you will need two batteries - the second for when the other is on charge.
> 
> You could do what most of us have done - start with something simple and then graduate to better with time and experience, but a little advice here can steer you in the right direction and perhaps save you some costs.
> 
> I'd suggest 2 Vision Spinners, a mini ProTank3, spare glass tank, spare box of dual coils and a charger. This will be sufficient for you to spend the next month or two trying to find your favourite juice without having to search for better kit too.



Fantastic suggestions! thank you. 

I'll google advice on how to clean them and such.

You're right, I've been approaching this like a permanent decision. I can change as I go, I just need to make my first step and take it from there. I think I know what I'm gonna do. Protank seems to be the most suggested, and the vision spinner looks like a good choice in the long term.  

I'm gonna go for it.


----------



## Die Kriek

Budget allowing, get 2 complete tanks, that way you can run 2 juices at a time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Just to throw a spanner in the works I use my evods more than my pro tanks. I'm a Evod fanboi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Ollypop said:


> I'm mad about vanilla though. Obsessed. If I could live inside a vanilla pod, i would.


The best vanilla on the planet - Frenilla by www.nicoticket.com, and they ship customs friendly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Matthee said:


> The best vanilla on the planet - Frenilla by www.nicoticket.com, and they ship customs friendly.


Patiently waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## Silver

Hi @Ollypop - welcome to the forum - you are onto something great to want to stop the stinkies. Well done !
You are also doing a superb thing to do some research before you buy. I think many of us can say we wish we did that.

The team has given you excellent advice on the hardware front

I would just like to emphasise a few more things that will help you to properly stop the stinkies

- *you need to have 2 complete setups. *(2 tanks and 2 batteries.) *Non negotiable in my view.* If budget allows, get a third battery. (so 2 tanks and 3 batteries)

There are a few reasons for this. 
- First is when one battery goes flat, you have the other. 
- Second is if anything goes wrong with one of your devices, it may take a few days to get a replacement or get a part (eg a coil etc). In this case your second device will step in to save you from going back to stinkies.
- Remember, when we smoke and we run out of smokes, we can pop in to the nearest garage and get another box. Not so with vaping. You need to be well prepared. And once you stop smoking, you don't want to go back. 
- Third and perhaps as important, I think you need to have 2 flavours of juices running at the same time so you don't get bored. Also, vaping too much of one flavour can give you vaper's tongue, where you get "immune" to that flavour and can't taste it for a while - its much better to vary it up.

- *leave enough budget to experiment with juices and find a few you REALLY like. *This is a critical part to your vaping journey being a success. The flavour hunt is easy for some and very difficult for others. Its a personal thing. 

A good place to start with juices is VapourMountain - they offer their main range in cheaper 10ml bottles for R50, so you can sample quite a few and get a feel for the ones you like. (It is run by @Oupa on this forum) But other local manufacturers are also available such as VapeKing and several others - look at the resellers on this forum. Give it some time and in my view, stay local in the beginning. Finding the right juices is critical to your vaping sustainability. It has taken me about 6 months to find about 4 or 5 juices that I really love. And I have tried plenty. And what you may end up loving, others may hate. So you need to try for yourself. 

All the best.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

The guys above have all given excellent advice and had I had that kind of advice when I started vaping I would have saved some decent cash.

To address your previous question about how long the 1300mah will last you it really depends on the type of vaper you are, if you are always vaping at 4.8v your battery will run down quicker than if you vaped at 3.3v. 

however with that said, to give you a sort of mean measurement I would say that at 3.8v you can easily get about 5ml of juice (which if you are running the mPT2 or mPT3 is about just over 3 tanks full). How long 5ml of juice will last you all depends on your vaping habits.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Matthee said:


> The best vanilla on the planet - Frenilla by www.nicoticket.com, and they ship customs friendly.



Just had a look at their site, my mouth is already watering.


----------



## Ollypop

Gazzacpt said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the works I use my evods more than my pro tanks. I'm a Evod fanboi



Hahaha. Yeah that's a real spanner right there!!



Matthee said:


> The best vanilla on the planet - Frenilla by www.nicoticket.com, and they ship customs friendly.



I'll check em out. thanks 



Silver said:


> Hi @Ollypop - welcome to the forum - you are onto something great to want to stop the stinkies. Well done !
> You are also doing a superb thing to do some research before you buy. I think many of us can say we wish we did that.
> 
> The team has given you excellent advice on the hardware front
> 
> I would just like to emphasise a few more things that will help you to properly stop the stinkies
> 
> - *you need to have 2 complete setups. *(2 tanks and 2 batteries.) *Non negotiable in my view.* If budget allows, get a third battery. (so 2 tanks and 3 batteries)
> 
> There are a few reasons for this.
> - First is when one battery goes flat, you have the other.
> - Second is if anything goes wrong with one of your devices, it may take a few days to get a replacement or get a part (eg a coil etc). In this case your second device will step in to save you from going back to stinkies.
> - Remember, when we smoke and we run out of smokes, we can pop in to the nearest garage and get another box. Not so with vaping. You need to be well prepared. And once you stop smoking, you don't want to go back.
> - Third and perhaps as important, I think you need to have 2 flavours of juices running at the same time so you don't get bored. Also, vaping too much of one flavour can give you vaper's tongue, where you get "immune" to that flavour and can't taste it for a while - its much better to vary it up.
> 
> - *leave enough budget to experiment with juices and find a few you REALLY like. *This is a critical part to your vaping journey being a success. The flavour hunt is easy for some and very difficult for others. Its a personal thing.
> 
> A good place to start with juices is VapourMountain - they offer their main range in cheaper 10ml bottles for R50, so you can sample quite a few and get a feel for the ones you like. (It is run by @Oupa on this forum) But other local manufacturers are also available such as VapeKing and several others - look at the resellers on this forum. Give it some time and in my view, stay local in the beginning. Finding the right juices is critical to your vaping sustainability. It has taken me about 6 months to find about 4 or 5 juices that I really love. And I have tried plenty. And what you may end up loving, others may hate. So you need to try for yourself.
> 
> All the best.



Some fantastic advice! thank you!

I'd hate to have to resort to stinkies again. And the thought of not being able to taste vanilla is scary. I'll definitely be switching it up. There are so many flavours i wanna try already!! Let's hope I don't go through the liquid too quickly. We shall see.

Out of curiosity, how much do you go through?



BhavZ said:


> The guys above have all given excellent advice and had I had that kind of advice when I started vaping I would have saved some decent cash.
> 
> To address your previous question about how long the 1300mah will last you it really depends on the type of vaper you are, if you are always vaping at 4.8v your battery will run down quicker than if you vaped at 3.3v.
> 
> however with that said, to give you a sort of mean measurement I would say that at 3.8v you can easily get about 5ml of juice (which if you are running the mPT2 or mPT3 is about just over 3 tanks full). How long 5ml of juice will last you all depends on your vaping habits.
> 
> Hope that helps.



I doubt I'll be using a high voltage often. I'm not too perturbed when it comes to throat hit. Of course we won't know how much liquid I'll go through until I take the dive. I've read you can't really compare it to cigarette consumption. So even though I'm not a heavy smoker, i could still vape like a crazy thing.


----------



## BhavZ

Ollypop said:


> Hahaha. Yeah that's a real spanner right there!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check em out. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Some fantastic advice! thank you!
> 
> I'd hate to have to resort to stinkies again. And the thought of not being able to taste vanilla is scary. I'll definitely be switching it up. There are so many flavours i wanna try already!! Let's hope I don't go through the liquid too quickly. We shall see.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how much do you go through?
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt I'll be using a high voltage often. I'm not too perturbed when it comes to throat hit. Of course we won't know how much liquid I'll go through until I take the dive. I've read you can't really compare it to cigarette consumption. So even though I'm not a heavy smoker, i could still vape like a crazy thing.


If I may provide some insight from personal perspective, I was a 3 a day (yip that is 3 stinkies a day) smoker on marlboro gold. I now vape 4ml of juice a day, which is up there with some of the heavier smokers that converted to vaping. It really all depends on personal experience.


----------



## Die Kriek

Ollypop said:


> I'd hate to have to resort to stinkies again. And the thought of not being able to taste vanilla is scary. I'll definitely be switching it up. There are so many flavours i wanna try already!! Let's hope I don't go through the liquid too quickly. We shall see.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how much do you go through?
> 
> I doubt I'll be using a high voltage often. I'm not too perturbed when it comes to throat hit. Of course we won't know how much liquid I'll go through until I take the dive. I've read you can't really compare it to cigarette consumption. So even though I'm not a heavy smoker, i could still vape like a crazy thing.



I use about 3 tanks (so around 5ml) a day. Some days it's more, some less. Very rarely see someone go over 10ml a day, so my advice would be to plan as if you'll be using 10ml a day, just so you don't get caught without juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Initially your juice consumption will be erratic and then after a few months it will start to normalise until you find that one or two juices you just cant get enough of then you consumption will spike again.


----------



## johan

Anyone here tried Nicoticket's other juices apart from Frenilla yet? if so please comment.


----------



## Ollypop

BhavZ said:


> If I may provide some insight from personal perspective, I was a 3 a day (yip that is 3 stinkies a day) smoker on marlboro gold. I now vape 4ml of juice a day, which is up there with some of the heavier smokers that converted to vaping. It really all depends on personal experience.



WOW!!!

You were really light on the stinkies. If i could get that low I'd probably quit. And kill a few people in the process.

I managed to quit for 2 years, it was awesome. Of course during the quitting process I was nominated for biggest douchebag in the universe. I was very snappy and unpleasant.

Hopefully I won't be heavy heavy vaper, but time will tell.



Die Kriek said:


> I use about 3 tanks (so around 5ml) a day. Some days it's more, some less. Very rarely see someone go over 10ml a day, so my advice would be to plan as if you'll be using 10ml a day, just so you don't get caught without juice



10ml a day!!!??? That is absolute madness!! 5ml sounds like a lot. 



BhavZ said:


> Initially your juice consumption will be erratic and then after a few months it will start to normalise until you find that one or two juices you just cant get enough of then you consumption will spike again.





johan said:


> Anyone here tried Nicoticket's other juices apart from Frenilla yet? if so please comment.



I'm assuming Frenilla is french vanilla. I'm already having an orgasm at the thought.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

Gazzacpt said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the works I use my evods more than my pro tanks. I'm a Evod fanboi



me too , they never leak or gurgle like my protank 2 . my pt2 mini vaped just as well but unfortunately it died a horrible death fell onto tarmac and it just shattered


----------



## Gazzacpt

johan said:


> Anyone here tried Nicoticket's other juices apart from Frenilla yet? if so please comment.


I have tasted: 
H1N1 its something special (NET tobacco and some other goodies).
Custards last stand, my grand mothers home made custard
Frenilla, best vanilla ever. French vanilla extract

And those are the 3 I jut ordered can't wait for them to arrive. 
These juices have actual texture and feel they are amazing someone else has some of the other flavours coming so I'll get to taste those to.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollypop

This may be a silly question but what is a drip tip?



shabbar said:


> me too , they never leak or gurgle like my protank 2 . my pt2 mini vaped just as well but unfortunately it died a horrible death fell onto tarmac and it just shattered



Thats so sad


----------



## BhavZ

Ollypop said:


> This may be a silly question but what is a drip tip?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats so sad


The drip tip is the mouth piece on an atty. Some atty's like the mPT3 have interchangeable drip tips for a custom look.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollypop

BhavZ said:


> The drip tip is the mouth piece on an atty. Some atty's like the mPT3 have interchangeable drip tips for a custom look.



haha so it was a silly question.

Thank you


----------



## BhavZ

Ollypop said:


> haha so it was a silly question.
> 
> Thank you


No such thing as a silly question dude, the only silly thing would be to not ask.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Patiently waiting for mine to arrive.


Oooh, you are gonna love it - let us know please.


johan said:


> Anyone here tried Nicoticket's other juices apart from Frenilla yet? if so please comment.


Some impressions here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/nicoticket.1249/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Matthee said:


> Oooh, you are gonna love it - let us know



Tasted it already which is why I ordered but damn its a long wait lol.


Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

When I get my ecig I wanna get some extra coils while I'm at it.

Which coils do I get for a mPT2?

EDIT: I'm already starting with the acronyms. This is the beginning of the end.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ

There are few names for it but anything that says either "Authentic Kanger Protank 2 Mini V2" or "Authentic Kanger Evod" coils are the ones you want to get.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Ollypop said:


> Some fantastic advice! thank you!
> 
> I'd hate to have to resort to stinkies again. And the thought of not being able to taste vanilla is scary. I'll definitely be switching it up. There are so many flavours i wanna try already!! Let's hope I don't go through the liquid too quickly. We shall see.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how much do you go through?



You are welcome
I vape around *5ml *per day. 
It is edging upward since I have been using higher powered setups...


----------



## Ollypop

BhavZ said:


> There are few names for it but anything that says either "Authentic Kanger Protank 2 Mini V2" or "Authentic Kanger Evod" coils are the ones you want to get.



So it uses the same coil as an EVOD? Awesome!
Found it already


----------



## ShaneW

Welcome to the forum @Ollypop. You have already been given some great advice.

My 2c...

Just basically iterating what was previously said.
I would suggest getting a VV device as different juices have taste variations at different voltages. It's also nice being able to jack up the voltage when you need more nic or clouds (like after a drink) or turn it down when you getting a burnt taste.

Both the wife and I have loved our mpt2s so I would recommend them. The evod is also a nice atty. Maybe get both?

The wife is currently using a ego twist 1300mah and loving it. Nice and compact and with the mpt2 it makes generous clouds that are very satisfying.

With the mpt I was going through about 2-3ml of 18mg a day(from 15-20 stuyv blue) I've recently upgraded to a Kayfun and an now using 3-5ml of 12mg.

Also make sure you have spares... very important.

Good luck and please keep us posted on your progress. You have come to the right place for advice, support, friendship and info.

Vape on...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollypop

ShaneW said:


> Welcome to the forum @Ollypop. You have already been given some great advice.
> 
> My 2c...
> 
> Just basically iterating what was previously said.
> I would suggest getting a VV device as different juices have taste variations at different voltages. It's also nice being able to jack up the voltage when you need more nic or clouds (like after a drink) or turn it down when you getting a burnt taste.
> 
> Both the wife and I have loved our mpt2s so I would recommend them. The evod is also a nice atty. Maybe get both?
> 
> The wife is currently using a ego twist 1300mah and loving it. Nice and compact and with the mpt2 it makes generous clouds that are very satisfying.
> 
> With the mpt I was going through about 2-3ml of 18mg a day(from 15-20 stuyv blue) I've recently upgraded to a Kayfun and an now using 3-5ml of 12mg.
> 
> Also make sure you have spares... very important.
> 
> Good luck and please keep us posted on your progress. You have come to the right place for advice, support, friendship and info.
> 
> Vape on...



Thanks @ShaneW 

Some interesting info there. I'm pretty much sold on the mtp2, I've only read good things about it. Glad to see more of that. I've made My decision. I've also been thinking of getting the evod and using it as a spare. Can't hurt 

The starter kit I was gonna get is sold out though. Haha. My luck.  

Sent from my C6502 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Hey @Ollypop, i wanted to follow up on your thread here... what did you decide on for your kit, have you gotten it already? what do you think of it? you happily vaping yet? what juices did you go for? hahaha, just a couple of questions  keep us posted

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollypop

Metal Liz said:


> Hey @Ollypop, i wanted to follow up on your thread here... what did you decide on for your kit, have you gotten it already? what do you think of it? you happily vaping yet? what juices did you go for? hahaha, just a couple of questions  keep us posted



Hey Liz!

I found the starter kit I wanted to get but when I wanted to order it they were out of stock. and still are. 
It had an Ego twist 1300mah battery, mtp2, usb cable, ac adapter, case and bottle. I was also gonna buy a 2nd tank, battery and a bunch of coils. But now to go and buy all of those things seperately will cost quite a bit more than when the starter kit was available. 

So for now I'm still lost in the land of stinky, and it's not a pretty place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

@Ollypop, if it is the VapeKing starter you were looking at, @Stroodlepuff mentioned they were out of stock of the MPT2, but they will be getting the MPT3 in soon and the kit will be back in stock then.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ollypop

Rex_Bael said:


> @Ollypop, if it is the VapeKing starter you were looking at, @Stroodlepuff mentioned they were out of stock of the MPT2, but they will be getting the MPT3 in soon and the kit will be back in stock then.



Awesome! Thanks for me letting me know


----------



## vapegerm

Hang in there Ollypop and I hope you will come right with some good vaping kit soon.
It is good that you are doing your research first it is worth it in the long run and for the positive
change that awaits you  Let us know how it goes please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Head up @Ollypop!! I'm sure you will be sorted out soon  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollypop

So was gonna order my babies today. And there are no mpt2s in stock at all. Sigh. 

Any other suggestions? 

Saw EVOD2, how are those? Bearing in mind they would be temporary until I can get some mini protank deliciousness. 


Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Ollypop said:


> So was gonna order my babies today. And there are no mpt2s in stock at all. Sigh.
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> Saw EVOD2, how are those? Bearing in mind they would be temporary until I can get some mini protank deliciousness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



Why not go for the PT 3's: http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Cle...MINI-3-MINI-Version-3-Extra-1.5-ohm-DUAL-COIL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Ollypop said:


> So was gonna order my babies today. And there are no mpt2s in stock at all. Sigh.
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> Saw EVOD2, how are those? Bearing in mind they would be temporary until I can get some mini protank deliciousness.


Have not used them myself, but from reports on here (e.g. from @Zodiac), very good, if underrated, clearomizers. I would go for the EVOD2. Dual coils and an awesome price.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollypop

Thanks for the suggestion @johan. I really wanna keep it simple though. Don't want to order from 3 different places 

@Matthee one cannot say no something good at an awesome price. 

What are the pros and cons of single coil vs dual coil? 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Matthee said:


> Have not used them myself, but from reports on here (e.g. from @Zodiac), very good, if underrated, clearomizers. I would go for the EVOD2. Dual coils and an awesome price.


Quite right @Matthee, the Evod to me is still one of the best, however, i always refer to the Evod 1, which is single coil. 

The Evod 2 is also very good, but it is dual coil, so i would recommend having a variable voltage battery with it. The Mini Protank 3 is the one i would go for if i had to choose between the Evod 2 and the Mini pT3. But if i had time, i would wait for the Aerotank mini. PBusardo refers to it as the best clearo that he vaped - ever, period. He also replaced the Nautilus with the Aerotank mega as his recommendation for big tanks on his website, as he claims it blows the Nautilus out of the water !


----------



## Andre

Ollypop said:


> Thanks for the suggestion @johan. I really wanna keep it simple though. Don't want to order from 3 different places
> 
> @Matthee one cannot say no something good at an awesome price.
> 
> What are the pros and cons of single coil vs dual coil?


Dual coils should give you more flavour, vapour and throat hit - and use more juice in the process. If I remember correctly you are looking at a VV (variable voltage) battery, so they should work for you. Do, however, note that @Zodiac prefers the mPT3 to the Evod2 and @johan above also recommends the mPT3. I have a mPT3 and can attest that it gives an awesome vape. For similar to the mPT2, the Evod 1 should be good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

Why must there be so many options. *head explodes*

I want to do this today. Tomorrow I'm one year older and I don't want to be a stinky person anymore! Mortality sucks. 

Can someone please tell the gorgeous @Stroodlepuff to check emails.  



Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

@Ollypop it's not that complicated - just that all of the advice given so far is really good 

For what its worth, my 2c is get a VV battery or two. An Evod 1 will do for now. Your target is to get off stinkies and then explore juices. You can go for dual coil rigs in the future.

@Metal Liz is loving her VV battery and Evod 1 rig, and I would trust her judgment as she was where you are right now 5 weeks ago

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Ollypop

devdev said:


> @Ollypop it's not that complicated - just that all of the advice given so far is really good
> 
> For what its worth, my 2c is get a VV battery or two. An Evod 1 will do for now. Your target is to get off stinkies and then explore juices. You can go for dual coil rigs in the future.
> 
> @Metal Liz is loving her VV battery and Evod 1 rig, and I would trust her judgment as she was where you are right now 5 weeks ago



All the advice has been fantastic. Hehe. Guess I'm a little spoilt for choice. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

I've ordered my stuffs! This week I start vaping and bid farewell to the stinkies! 

Thanks to everyone for their input and advice (and giving me reason to double my initial budget.) It means a lot. I wouldn't have taken this step without everyone who helped guide me.  

I hope that one day I can do the same for someone else. 

I knew this year was going to be a year of change for me, I've made changes already, but I think this will be the most monumental and worthwhile of them all. 

You guys rock! 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Awesome, and keep us updated please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

@Ollypop thumbs up to you, as someone else just posted a couple of minutes ago, you won't believe how easy it is to make the switch until you've experienced it yourself. Keep us up to date with your progress as soon as you start.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollypop

I will definitely keep you updated. I haven't even started yet and I'm already deciding what I'm gonna buy next haha. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev

Ollypop said:


> I will definitely keep you updated. I haven't even started yet and I'm already deciding what I'm gonna buy next haha.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



Hahaha, a sure sign of an early addiction. Welcome to the healthy hobby that devours disposable income with an insatiable appetite

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## shabbar

looking forward to the ''ollypops'' vaping journey thread 

all the best and happy vaping for when your toys arrive

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RezaD

I can't believe I am the only one that is suspicious.............

Since I am such a blunt instrument I am just gonna come out and say it...................

Is @Ollypop not @TylerD's flamboyant alter ego........... a further evolution of sleepy Jack? There I said it....


----------



## johan

Now you've got me thinking @RezaD - I won't be caught again, or maybe I'm already a suckker


----------



## Andre

That would be an offence that it liable to a ban from this forum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD

Matthee said:


> That would be an offence that it liable to a ban from this forum.



Sheesh.....never read all the rules then. Thankfully I only suffer from Turrett's (sp) Syndrome....but still just one blunt personality....


----------



## Ollypop

sure I may be flamboyant but I don't think I'm an alter ego. Is that something they can test for? 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Ollypop said:


> sure I may be flamboyant but I don't think I'm an alter ego. Is that something they can test for?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


Yes, we can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Ollypop said:


> sure I may be flamboyant but I don't think I'm an alter ego. Is that something they can test for?



Lol! I shall prod you at the next vape meet, If my finger touch flesh you will be deemed a human

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ollypop

Hahaha. It's a deal. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Happy Birthday @Ollypop .... _if you are human _

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ

AI Bots have feelings too, albeit artificial feelings but feelings none the less ??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Have a great day and the best year ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Happy Birthday buddy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Happy birthday and all the best for the vaping!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

Haha thank you guys!  my artificial heart expresses artificial gratitude. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Happy birthday ser @Ollypop. Hope the mailman has some awesome prezzies for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

happy birthday dude, hope you have a rocking day!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Happy Birthday!! Hope you spoiled rotten

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

Update: still not vaping yet but the stinkies are keeping me company. They're so thoughtful like that, but they really are overstaying their welcome. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Ollypop said:


> Update: still not vaping yet but the stinkies are keeping me company. They're so thoughtful like that, but they really are overstaying their welcome.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


Whoa, what is going on that you are not vaping yet @Ollypop ?


----------



## Ollypop

Stock issues. Meh. 

Luckily I'm a patient person. And I have a pulse. So there's that.  

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollypop

So. I'm vaping now. Yay! 

Not really tasting much though, but that was to be expected. My taste buds have been raped by stinkies.

And my throat needs to get used to this. Haven't vaped much at all and my throat is feeling it. But otherwise I'm happy!  

Know it will get better. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Ollypop said:


> So. I'm vaping now. Yay!
> 
> Not really tasting much though, but that was to be expected. My taste buds have been raped by stinkies.
> 
> And my throat needs to get used to this. Haven't vaped much at all and my throat is feeling it. But otherwise I'm happy!
> 
> Know it will get better.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



Just remember to drink a lot of water, do not forget that !!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ollypop

Oh yes! I forgot that. People keep saying that but I forgot. I shall keep a big ass bottle of water nearby. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Ollypop said:


> Oh yes! I forgot that. People keep saying that but I forgot. I shall keep a big ass bottle of water nearby.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



Good boy, that's the way to do it


----------



## Die Kriek

Best friends. One at work, one at home.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ollypop

Haha. Awesome. I always have a bottle on me. I guess I'll just be using it more. 

Here's my best friend's initial reaction to the news. 






Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh

@Ollypop he/she obviously have no idea what their talking about


----------



## Ollypop

annemarievdh said:


> @Ollypop he/she obviously have no idea what their talking about



She'll be the hardest to convince. I can already imagine the vibrator jokes next time I see her. 

"I told you not put anything from my top drawer in your mouth "

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Ollypop

Okay. I've made my first mistake. I tightened the coil too much and now I can't screw it off. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Ollypop said:


> She'll be the hardest to convince. I can already imagine the vibrator jokes next time I see her.
> 
> "I told you not put anything from my top drawer in your mouth "
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



????????????????????????

I almost spit a mouthful of water over my PC!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Ollypop said:


> Okay. I've made my first mistake. I tightened the coil too much and now I can't screw it off.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



Don't worry you'l get it loos after a wile. It may be the first mistake, but not the last

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ollypop

I'm really enjoying the VK pina colada. Nom Nom nom. 






Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Hahaha good to hear, the darkside is fun 


Sent from my Pherywinkle


----------



## Ollypop

So, my stinky consumption took a big dive yesterday, 5 in total. 

That's an awesome start if I do say so myself. chucked the battery I was using yesterday on charge lastnight. 20 minutes later it was fully charged. So clearly I had barely drained the thing but I used it quite a lot. I'm super happy about that.

And also, with this weather today, I'm not going outside to smoke a stinky. I'm staying at my desk and making happy cherry scented clouds.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Die Kriek

Ollypop said:


> So, my stinky consumption took a big dive yesterday, 5 in total.
> 
> That's an awesome start if I do say so myself. chucked the battery I was using yesterday on charge lastnight. 20 minutes later it was fully charged. So clearly I had barely drained the thing but I used it quite a lot. I'm super happy about that.
> 
> And also, with this weather today, I'm not going outside to smoke a stinky. I'm staying at my desk and making happy cherry scented clouds.


Boss already mentioned how lucky I am to have my vape, smokers freeze outside, vapers freeze inside

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Way to go...keep it up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

nice going dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

keep up the good work @Ollypop

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollypop

Thanks you awesome peoples!!!


----------



## johan

Ollypop said:


> Thanks you awesome peoples!!!



Geez LOL get yourself another avatar, The Fines Master is going to first sh@# in his pants and then he's going to sh%$ al over you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ollypop

I thought @Die Kriek was joking.

Is mini me seriously a no no?


----------



## Die Kriek

Ollypop said:


> I thought @Die Kriek was joking.
> 
> Is mini me seriously a no no?


Wait and see 

Who was it that named their Reo Mini Me? @vaalboy or @devdev?


----------



## Ollypop

<--------- Okay, I fixed it.

My avatar is now an unidentified little person.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ollypop said:


> <--------- Okay, I fixed it.
> 
> My avatar is now an unidentified little person.


----------



## annemarievdh

hahahah @Ollypop you are rely looking for trouble


----------



## vaalboy

Brilliant @Ollypop, your avatar has my full support!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Ollypop said:


> So, my stinky consumption took a big dive yesterday, 5 in total.
> 
> That's an awesome start if I do say so myself. chucked the battery I was using yesterday on charge lastnight. 20 minutes later it was fully charged. So clearly I had barely drained the thing but I used it quite a lot. I'm super happy about that.
> 
> And also, with this weather today, I'm not going outside to smoke a stinky. I'm staying at my desk and making happy cherry scented clouds.


I tried stinkies and vaping together. Stinkies won and they always seem to win with my friends. One night I made a decision to toss my pack of stinkies. First 3 mornings with coffee were hard, thereafter been plain sailing. Actually been vaping for over 4 years now, but my signature shows vaping without stinkies

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Die Kriek

Ollypop said:


> <--------- Okay, I fixed it.
> 
> My avatar is now an unidentified little person.


One brave soul you are!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

capetocuba said:


> I tried stinkies and vaping together. Stinkies won and they always seem to win with my friends. One night I made a decision to toss my pack of stinkies. First 3 mornings with coffee were hard, thereafter been plain sailing. Actually been vaping for over 4 years now, but my signature shows vaping without stinkies



That's Awesome!!!

Yeah it's a little tough. I'm still really tempted to light up a stinky but the vaping is making it a whole lot easier to resist. Only had 1 stinky today. For me that's a reeeaaaally big deal. I'm always happy to see stories of people who kicked the stinkies! I know I can do it too!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

Ollypop said:


> That's Awesome!!!
> 
> Yeah it's a little tough. I'm still really tempted to light up a stinky but the vaping is making it a whole lot easier to resist. Only had 1 stinky today. For me that's a reeeaaaally big deal. I'm always happy to see stories of people who kicked the stinkies! I know I can do it too!



I'm waiting patiently for your post in the not so distant future along the lines of: ..... it tastes horrible ..."

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## capetocuba

johan said:


> I'm waiting patiently for your post in the not so distant future along the lines of: ..... it tastes horrible ..."


I also found it easier to vape sweet and fruity flavours, far removed from my stinkie flavours.


----------



## Ollypop

Day 3.

My throat still feels scratchy when I vape and after 2 or 3 puffs I can't really taste the flavour. Well, actually, the only flavour I've really managed to really taste is VK Cotton Candy. And I can taste some pina colada. Is this normal? Will this change when the stinkies are out of my system?

Because, truth be told, I'm a little underwhelmed


----------



## Silver

Hey @Ollypop 

You are doing great. 

Dont worry, when you transition to vaping crazy things can happen. Itchy throat, changes to your taste, interference with sleep, the list goes on. It takes time for the body to adjust to not smoking, with all the hazardous chemicals from combustion, which your body has gotten used to over time. 

But it all subsides after a while.

Try drink a lot more water. Also maybe try some other ejuice brands. You can try juices with different PG/VG ratios and with different nic strengths. You need to find what works for you and it can change after time too. 

Dont be too hard on yourself regarding the stinkies. Even if it takes a while to stop completely that is a fantastic achievement!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollypop

Silver said:


> Hey @Ollypop
> 
> You are doing great.
> 
> Dont worry, when you transition to vaping crazy things can happen. Itchy throat, changes to your taste, interference with sleep, the list goes on. It takes time for the body to adjust to not smoking, with all the hazardous chemicals from combustion, which your body has gotten used to over time.
> 
> But it all subsides after a while.
> 
> Try drink a lot more water. Also maybe try some other ejuice brands. You can try juices with different PG/VG ratios and with different nic strengths. You need to find what works for you and it can change after time too.
> 
> Dont be too hard on yourself regarding the stinkies. Even if it takes a while to stop completely that is a fantastic achievement!!



Well that's a relief hahaha

I already drink a lot of water as it is, so that won't be a problem. My next juices will definitely be from Vapour Mountain. Keep reading great stuff about them. So I'll try those next.

I'm just letting myself go with it. Only had 2 stinkies yesterday, I was so impressed at how easy it was to get that low. I only realised at the end of the day.

I'm happy I'm doing this, just wanted to see if these weird things are normal.

Thanks for the awesome Reply @Silver

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Die Kriek

When you start off, especially tobaccos are quite underwhelming. Things like Vanilla and strong fruit flavours (peach being a personal fave) come through first, as you go on you will start to taste more and more.

At first for me I could tell flavours apart, but had to 'look' for them, when just puffing all I would pick up on was how sweet a juice is. The scratchyness you get used to, but i could be a sign that your nic level is too high. Vanilla Custard 18mg was way too severe for me in my first week, after that it got better. Down to 12mg now and it's a Top 3 juice for me

Adding a bit of menthol, especially to fruits, is a great way to enhance the flavour, even when you are still on 'recovery'. I couldn't taste berries at all, bit of Ice added made it a great vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollypop

Die Kriek said:


> When you start off, especially tobaccos are quite underwhelming. Things like Vanilla and strong fruit flavours (peach being a personal fave) come through first, as you go on you will start to taste more and more.
> 
> At first for me I could tell flavours apart, but had to 'look' for them, when just puffing all I would pick up on was how sweet a juice is. The scratchyness you get used to, but i could be a sign that your nic level is too high. Vanilla Custard 18mg was way too severe for me in my first week, after that it got better. Down to 12mg now and it's a Top 3 juice for me
> 
> Adding a bit of menthol, especially to fruits, is a great way to enhance the flavour, even when you are still on 'recovery'. I couldn't taste berries at all, bit of Ice added made it a great vape!



Thanks 

I doubt it's the nic level, I've started out at 12mg. And all 8 of my juices are sweet ones, I didn't get any tobacco flavours because I want to move away from tobacco completely. I think I'll definitely be ordering some menthol and seeing how that goes. Thanks @Die Kriek


----------



## Silver

Which 8 juices have you got?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ollypop said:


> Day 3.
> 
> My throat still feels scratchy when I vape and after 2 or 3 puffs I can't really taste the flavour. Well, actually, the only flavour I've really managed to really taste is VK Cotton Candy. And I can taste some pina colada. Is this normal? Will this change when the stinkies are out of my system?
> 
> Because, truth be told, I'm a little underwhelmed



There are some good answers above... Have you tried Menthol Ice? And Vapour Mountain juices are much easier on the throat... the real issue with vaping is finding your juice...


----------



## Ollypop

Silver said:


> Which 8 juices have you got?



I've got VK cotton candy, pina colada, vanilla cream, cheesecake, choc mint, choc coconut, cherry and banana



Rob Fisher said:


> There are some good answers above... Have you tried Menthol Ice? And Vapour Mountain juices are much easier on the throat... the real issue with vaping is finding your juice...



The menthol Ice is the one I'm getting next.


----------



## capetocuba

Good quality juice for me is the answer 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ollypop said:


> The menthol Ice is the one I'm getting next.



I hope this is the one that makes the difference because it's been a life saver for me... some people hate the menthol but I have battled to find anything that comes even close... also order some coconut concentrate if you like coconut to add to the Menthol Ice for a change... and also get a Menthol Concentrate to add to every other juice on the planet to make it better... of course if you don't like the menthol flavour when it comes then ignore all this advice!


----------



## Silver

Ollypop said:


> I've got VK cotton candy, pina colada, vanilla cream, cheesecake, choc mint, choc coconut, cherry and banana
> 
> 
> 
> The menthol Ice is the one I'm getting next.



Do they all make your throat scratchy?


----------



## Ollypop

Rob Fisher said:


> I hope this is the one that makes the difference because it's been a life saver for me... some people hate the menthol but I have battled to find anything that comes even close... also order some coconut concentrate if you like coconut to add to the Menthol Ice for a change... and also get a Menthol Concentrate to add to every other juice on the planet to make it better... of course if you don't like the menthol flavour when it comes then ignore all this advice!



I smoke menthol stinkies, I love mint, so I'm sure I'll enjoy it 



Silver said:


> Do they all make your throat scratchy?



Yeah they do, the vanilla cream is the least scratchy and the banana is the most scratchy


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ollypop said:


> I smoke menthol stinkies, I love mint, so I'm sure I'll enjoy it



And if they are Marlboro Blue Ice then your quest for a juice is over... Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice is almost a perfect copy of it. 

I know exactly what you mean by scratchy throat and I feel the very same when using anything other than VN MI!

I think you are going to be set when your bottle arrives! I now order 6 bottles of 9mg at a time!

Holding thumbs for you!


----------



## devdev

Ollypop said:


> I smoke menthol stinkies, I love mint, so I'm sure I'll enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they do, the vanilla cream is the least scratchy and the banana is the most scratchy




It's difficult to be sure, but I would guess that the juices have quite a high PG component if you are finding them scratchy. Alternatively it may be your throat responding to the nic being absorbed through those tissues. Remember vapour molecules are too thick to be absorbed in your lungs, so the nic is actually all absorbed through your throat and tongue

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ollypop

devdev said:


> It's difficult to be sure, but I would guess that the juices have quite a high PG component if you are finding them scratchy. Alternatively it may be your throat responding to the nic being absorbed through those tissues. Remember vapour molecules are too thick to be absorbed in your lungs, so the nic is actually all absorbed through your throat and tongue



I think these juices are 50/50, so i don't think it's the PG. Must be the nic. Never knew it was absorbed through the throat.


----------



## Ollypop

Mistake Number 2: Pulling a Silver at work..........

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Ollypop said:


> I smoke menthol stinkies, I love mint, so I'm sure I'll enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they do, the vanilla cream is the least scratchy and the banana is the most scratchy



Maybe its something in the VK juices that gives you a scratchy throat. Try another brand and see. Takes a while to find juices that work well for you, let alone finding flavours you like. If other brands also give you a scratchy throat then you could try lower nic or different PG/VG ratios or even different hardware.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

I've gone my first 24 hours without a stinky! Yay? 

And I actually haven't been vaping all that much today. This is awesome! 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex

The scratchy throat is due to a severe lack of double espresso. You can additionally take a teaspoon of organic cayenne pepper in a shooter glass with some water 2x per day for everything else.


----------



## Stochastic

@Ollypop I have found that you don't get that every 45 min craving with vaping as you do with the stinkies. Some days you vape like hell, other days you vape hardly at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Stochastic said:


> @Ollypop I have found that you don't get that every 45 min craving with vaping as you do with the stinkies. Some days you vape like hell, other days you vape hardly at all.



That is true for me, It depends on how my day is going, for how much I need to vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

Stochastic said:


> @Ollypop I have found that you don't get that every 45 min craving with vaping as you do with the stinkies. Some days you vape like hell, other days you vape hardly at all.


I've noticed that. Yesterday I went through 2.5 tanks, today barely half a tank. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hey @Ollypop 
Congrats - great achievement - wishing you well for the vaping.
Were you at the vape meet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Congrats @Ollypop, you are doing great dude!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollypop

Silver said:


> Hey @Ollypop
> Congrats - great achievement - wishing you well for the vaping.
> Were you at the vape meet?


I wasn't, I had to work like the good little slave that I am. I'll try my best to make the next one  

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

So a few days without stinkies and things are tasting different.

My VK Vanilla Cream tastes more or less the same, but that one tasted like heaven from day 1. The VK banana ,which I wasn't too fond of before, is attached to my mouth today. It's sooooooooooo yummy!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

You are doing great @Ollypop, keep it up, you will find many more great changes in your life as you move forward in your vaping journey 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

This weekend hasn't been good. 

I wasn't really tasting anything. I thought my coils might need some tlc. But after cleaning and dry burning them, they looked immaculate, and I still can't taste a Damn thing. It's this the vapers tongue I've seen mentioned before? 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

Ollypop said:


> This weekend hasn't been good.
> 
> I want really tasting anything. I thought my coils might need some tlc. But after cleaning and dry burning them, they looked immaculate, and I still can't taste a Damn thing. It's this the vapers tongue I've seen mentioned before?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


 
Jip i belive so, sorry dude


----------



## Andre

Ollypop said:


> This weekend hasn't been good.
> 
> I wasn't really tasting anything. I thought my coils might need some tlc. But after cleaning and dry burning them, they looked immaculate, and I still can't taste a Damn thing. It's this the vapers tongue I've seen mentioned before?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


Yip, sounds like it. Check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapors-fatigue.2597/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

Andre said:


> Yip, sounds like it. Check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapors-fatigue.2597/


 
Thanks for the link!

I tried the coffee thing. It helped a bit


----------



## johan

Ollypop said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> I tried the coffee thing. It helped a bit


 
Time for me to snuff coffee - hope it doesn't burn my nasal passages too much

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ollypop

So I have a question about maintenance. 

What is a good method for cleaning the threading on my tanks and batteries?Ive noticed they've started gunking up, especially my one battery after its little incident with a tank I've now named "The Leaky Cauldron."


----------



## 360twin

I generally use paper towel when it's needed. If it's really gunky use a damp cloth, but dry it off immediately afterwards with some paper towel - batteries and moisture are not terribly compatible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

dabs of cotton wool to get in all the grooves and soak up moisture work for me, have yet to get electrical contact cleaner for proper cleaning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

360twin said:


> I generally use paper towel when it's needed. If it's really gunky use a damp cloth, but dry it off immediately afterwards with some paper towel - batteries and moisture are not terribly compatible.


 
do you not perhaps mean "vapers towl" hahaha went through 2 of those in jiffy, need to buy some more again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin

Metal Liz said:


> do you not perhaps mean "vapers towl" hahaha went through 2 of those in jiffy, need to buy some more again


 
True! Another consumable that is being consumed at a much greater rate than before I started vaping, but very necessary. Fortunately, it's cheap

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollypop

So I found a stinky lying around. I decided to light it up...........

BIG MISTAKE!!!!

I only had one puff and I put it out. I can't get the taste out of my mouth. So gross.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Ollypop said:


> So I found a stinky lying around. I decided to light it up...........
> 
> BIG MISTAKE!!!!
> 
> I only had one puff and I put it out. I can't get the taste out of my mouth. So gross.


 
just grab your vape gear and vape away, the taste does go away after a bit!
but you are now officially free of those horrible things!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

Metal Liz said:


> just grab your vape gear and vape away, the taste does go away after a bit!
> but you are now officially free of those horrible things!!!


 
I'm vaping my menthol ice. I can smell it on my hand too. lol


----------



## annemarievdh

Ollypop said:


> So I found a stinky lying around. I decided to light it up...........
> 
> BIG MISTAKE!!!!
> 
> I only had one puff and I put it out. I can't get the taste out of my mouth. So gross.


 
hahahahahahahah I know how you feel hahahahahahahaa

Is disgusting

Reactions: Like 1


----------

